# Worries



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was chatting with an Egyptian friend who has a son going to Leeds uni next year and we were talking about life as a student when he told me he asked his son what he would say if he was asked to come along to pray at the mosque, his son replied that he would say that his prayers are between him and god and that he is happy to pray in the house.

When our children leave home we have all have worries but it never occurred to me that my Muslim friends have the extra worry of their son's/daughters being swept up with radicals.


----------

